# Grizzly 0690 vs 1023 Table Saws



## ScomelBasses (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm really happy with my other Grizzly products and am thinking about upgrading my table saw to either the 690 or the 1023. Just looking at the specs I'm leaning toward the 0690. I would to hear some opinions on these two saws and why one is better than the other. On the surface they very similar. Thanks!


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I just finished setting up my 1023RLW. It starts when I ask it to, runs fairly quiet compared to my old Craftsman. Has plenty of power (3HP). So far I haven't found anything out of place or not working as advertised. The fence appears to be right on. Rips are easy.

I installed a Bosch 1617EVS router in the fixed base in the right wing and drilled a hole through the table so I can make adjustments from above the table.

Note: I am so glad I also bought the Shop Fox mobile base for the saw. Makes it easy to move around as needed or tweak the final position. Otherwise it would just sit where it landed. Heavy, it is! 

I don't have any idea how the 690 compares to the 1023.
Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

My G0690 is a happy camper. I originally ordered a G1023RLW however they were back ordered. All said and done, I find the G0690 to exceed all expectations. Being built on the older G1023SL/Uni-saw design, there really is/was not much that could really go wrong with this saw. I have no complaints and am actually happy that I was forced to change my order. Nothing wrong with the G1023RLW that we eventually found out, but the G0690 is really a sweet TS.


----------



## ScomelBasses (Dec 6, 2012)

Going to bump this. So is there any advantage going with the 1023 based on the fact that it is made in Taiwan?


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Scomel: "...So is there any advantage going with the 1023 based on the fact that it is made in Taiwan?..."

HUH? Coming from someone who has NO nationality, NO Workshop, NO Projects, NO Reviews, NO Blogs, all I can say is WTF? The original OP was acceptable, but what is your point against Taiwan products? You do know that that is where most technological advances are being made these days, don't you?


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Hmmm…if both saws operate similarly, does it come down to price?
I don't think you will be disappointed either way.
Good luck.


----------



## ScomelBasses (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey, Mike, HUH? Where did I say anything negative about Taiwan products? From my understanding, the Grizzly equipment made in Taiwan is the better stuff. I guess I'm asking whether this is true or not. Maybe my last post wasn't very clear. Are my questions not worthy to be answered because I didn't fill out my profile, haven't reviewed anything yet and so on? I don't have a lot of time for such things. I'm a police officer that works a lot of hours. When not doing that I'm a musician that plays a lot of gigs. When I'm not doing that I build instruments that I sell. Somewhere in between all that I have to make time for my family. So forgive me if I don't contribute to this site as much as you.

MT Stringer, price wise they are very close. I agree I'd probably be happy with either but don't want to go through buyer's remorse as am known to do. It seems the standout difference when reading about them on Grizzly's site is that the 1023 is made in Taiwan which makes me lean toward it. The 690/691 just looks beefier to me and I do like the minor depth of cut advantage of the 690 and I believe it also has more rip room in the standard configuration.


----------



## bullhead1 (Mar 29, 2012)

I've been looking at these two saws as well as the hybrid G0715P which is only 2hp versus 3hp on the 690 and 1023 but is $500 less. Scomel, I had the same question as you on country of origin. The 1023 says Taiwan and the 690 says China. I think that Mike may have mistaken your coment on the Taiwan product. As I understand that a lot of the woodworking power tools come out of Taiwan. I like you, wondered if that should make a difference. I too am struggling with the table saw choices of how much hp, rip capacity now and with future upgrades, stability, 110v/220v and the list goes on. The other thing that is buying this type of machine online and shipped to me hoping that I get everything and it is not a lemon. I like to see them, touch them and be able to look the salesman or manager in the eye and say make it right if I have a problem and am willing to pay a modest premium for that opportunity. So I will also be looking at Shop Fox at the dealer 50 miles from here where I got my Shop Fox band saw with which I have been happy with. Best of luck in your purchase.


----------



## ScomelBasses (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks, bullhead1. I recently bought some other Grizzly gear, a 490X jointer and a bandsaw and my experience with the company thus far has been great. I would love to get a look at both of these saws in person but it's not going to happen. Good luck to you on your search.


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

the biggest hang up I have the the 1023 only has 26" of rip to the right. Don't understand why this is. That fence should easily run past the outer mount unless the bit is in the way preventing that. The 0715P should be great and if you could add the router extension to that it might be the perfect $1000 saw. Certainly nothing close to that value that I can find.

Being turned off by the SS. It is about $2800 for what a Grizzly $1450. That is steep.


----------



## bullhead1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Bronco, I have a seperate router table that suits my needs. I wish the 0715P had an option to extend the rip to the right. For 99% of what I do I wouldn't need it. I'm spoiled in that I worked in a small cabinet shop part time for ten years and used a unisaw with a 52 inch right rip capacity with all kinds of table extensions. I moved but still have access to it if I need it (its 40 miles from where I now live). If it wasn't for that I would go with the 1023 with extensions to rip to 52". I don't know that I would want the router table on my saw unless space is an issue. I find that I have the same bit in my router table and rarely need to change it. With it on the table saw then you have to lower the bit to use the extension. I've been following your purchase decision on the other blog and understand. Although my wife would support me buying a SS I just can't justify the price difference. I believe saftey can't be built into all equipment but starts with the user. I hope you get some sleep tonight as I thought tomorrow was d-day on your purchase. Best of luck!


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

I have the 690. It's a great saw. Probably the last one I'll ever need. First rate, quiet, powerful and well made


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

@bullhead1- I drilled a hole in the router table extension on my 1023RLW so I can raise/lower the router (Bosch 1617) from above the table. Space is definitely limited, thus the short fence rails. Working out pretty good so far.

Note: Drilling the cast iron turned out to be easy.


----------



## bullhead1 (Mar 29, 2012)

MT_Stringer- On the 1023RLW could you mount the rails to the right to increase rip capcity to say 34-35"? Is the tape measure already applied to the rails so that if you did mount it to the right you could set it up how you want. Base cabinets are normally 34" tall so why are most saws 30" or less right rip capicity unless you by extension rails. I can work around it but was just wondering.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

All holes were pre-drilled so that is where I mounted the rails. I haven't attached the tape measure yet. It can go anywhere. I suppose you could relocate the rails if you drilled new mounting holes.

The support legs are bolted to the router table extension which is eight inches wider than normal but it still doesn't allow a wider rip.

Since I am working in a one car garage, there is no room for the wide rails the way I am set up. I will post a pic or two.


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

I bought a 1023 about 3 months ago over the 690 because of the perceived dust collection benefits. I've since taken the shroud off, and if I were going to purchase again, I would probably go with the 690 for the larger table. I really like the 1023 though…it's a very capable and well built saw.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

*"the biggest hang up I have the the 1023 only has 26" of rip to the right."*

The rip capacity on the G1023 can very easily be expanded to ~ 36" by sliding the front rail tube one bolt hole farther to the right….no drilling is even required. How to add rip capacity

The most significant differences between the G0690 and G1023 are under the hood. The G0690 is essentially a traditional swing arm design modified to accept a riving knife, and has the traditional triple v-belt drive system. The new G1023 has a vertical elevation screw, dovetail ways, along with a serpentine belt drive….it was a total redesign made for the riving knife design. I've heard very few complaints about either one, so can't comment that one is superior to the other.

G0690:









G1023RL:









Compare the trunnions above to those of a typical hybrid saw to see where the extra money goes, and where the extra weight comes from:


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

watching the videos on the product pages is impressive. I am between the same two saws and will call Grizz tomorrow to see if I can get a better feel for the difference. My understanding is the 1023 is the newer line and has a better belt. I cannot tell which fence is better but they are probably almost identical in performance. The guard on the 1023 looks better.

Can someone watch the two videos and see what we might be missing. They seem too close to require both models in the line. Really incredible for the money though, cannot wait to order this week. I will get a few other parts at the same time, not sure if they combine shipping or not.

BD


----------



## denovich (Sep 2, 2010)

My 1023RL is virtually vibration free and very quiet. Fit and finish is very good, and I had zero issues out of the crate. I believe the serpentine belt is a substantial improvement over V-belts. Dust collection is good. The dust shroud was one of the reasons I opted for the 1023RL, but you will still need over the blade dust collection if you really want to control the mess.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I forgot to mention that the G0690 uses a Leeson motor….it's still Asian made, but is made by a recognized brand name. I have no idea if it's better, but it gets a feel-good vote for sure. Capacities are also greater on the G0690.


----------



## bullhead1 (Mar 29, 2012)

For what ever its worth to any one, I checked with the local Shop Fox dealer on the comparable models of the Grizzely table saws. I thought I would provide this for info only. The SF W1824 is the same as the G0715P except the SF has an insert between the right rails which Grizzley doesn't have. Price SF is $1195 plus sales tax versus Grizzley $894 with shipping and no sales tax depending where you live. 
The SF W1820 is the same as the Grizzley G0691, these are the extended table models as that is what they had in stock. SF $1860 versus Grizzley $1575. Same tax issues apply.
They have a woodworking show next month and SF normally gives a 10% discount which gets prices closer. They also set up, align and check out the saw for you. Shop Fox gives a 2 year warranty where if I'm not mistaken Grizzley's is 1 year. They also have an in house warranty service department. 
I'll leave it up to individuals to make their own evaluation but thought the info would be useful to those looking to purchase Grizzley/Shop Fox equipment.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I have seen a couple of reviews/comment on LJs regarding the need to *always* use a Zero Clearance Insert on the G1023RL because of the tendency of that new shroud to easily clog when making thin cuts. I don't see that as a deal breaker, but worth noting. Just plan your cuts.

I do know that on my G690 that larger pieces fall into the cabinet pretty far from the 4in DC hose intake and that that is/has not been a problem.


----------

